# DA 7400 crankset



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Greetings,
I am in the process of restoring to Scwhinn Paramounts. I have two DA 7400 cranksets. What is the proper bottom bracket spindle length for these cranks?

'Hanx in advance


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JaeP said:


> Greetings,
> I am in the process of restoring to Scwhinn Paramounts. I have two DA 7400 cranksets. What is the proper bottom bracket spindle length for these cranks?
> 
> 'Hanx in advance


112mm for the 7400 or 7402 cranks. Not to be confused with 7410 which uses 103mm.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Thanks Mr. Hickey*

Both of my Paramounts thank you Mr. Hickey. Are the 112 bottom brackets the old fashion loose ball bearing types with the knuckle busting spanniers? Would a 110 modern cartridge bottom bracket work? Do they even make 112 cartridge bottom brackets?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JaeP said:


> Both of my Paramounts thank you Mr. Hickey. Are the 112 bottom brackets the old fashion loose ball bearing types with the knuckle busting spanniers? Would a 110 modern cartridge bottom bracket work? Do they even make 112 cartridge bottom brackets?


Shimano used to sell UN-72 cartridge BB's in 112. I'm not sure if they still do. In answer to you your question, there were many cartridge BB's sold that will work with the 7400 cranks. Just make sure it's square tapered and not splined. I've never had a chainline problem going a mm or two either way


----------

